# no cry way for slicing onions



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

since im stuck inside with this ice decided to try a Indian curry base. One reason I dont make Indian food a lot is because its a big PIA! So ran across a curry base that can be used for future use.
I had to slice up 3 pretty good size onions. I came across a post that suggests putting cutting board on front burner. Turn on back burner with a small pan(doesnt say to have anything in it but I had residual ghee in ) on low. I guess the heat from the back pulls the onion vapors away. Well it worked! not a single tear


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in culinary school and we cut up lots of onions. The tip the chefs gave us is to make sure your knife is sharp and you're slicing the onions, not pushing your knife through it. Slicing it keeps the oils from spreading into the air as opposed to pushing the knife through it spraying the oils everywhere. Also leave the root end on.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

oooooooo culinary school!! when ya coming to cook for us ?


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

tomsurles said:


> I'm in culinary school and we cut up lots of onions. The tip the chefs gave us is to make sure your knife is sharp and you're slicing the onions, not pushing your knife through it. Slicing it keeps the oils from spreading into the air as opposed to pushing the knife through it spraying the oils everywhere. Also leave the root end on.


Or chew minty gum while cutting


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

If you have an exhaust fan run it while cutting/slicing/chopping onions and you will eliminate the tears.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> *very sharp knife* = slicing the onions keeps the oils from spreading into the air as opposed to pushing the knife through it


*x2*


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Good idea surfmom. With onions, make sure you slice them BEFORE heating, and even chill them for a couple minutes in the freezer before slicing. Cutting or slicing releases an enzyme that produces organosulfur compounds which offer cancer protective effects. Slice them and let them sit for a bit to allow these anti-cancer compounds to be formed.
http://www.drfuhrman.com/library/anti-cancer-foods-onions-garlic.aspx
http://eatandbeatcancer.wordpress.com/2013/04/20/anti-cancer-recipes-should-you-cook-onions/
Sorry, professional chemist and amateur nutritionist.


----------

